# Little Wins HT Pros' Choice



## redmerc

Brian Little took the win with a 2 day total weight of 28.54 pounds. It was a great weekend and although a low turnout, the ones that fished had a great time and won some good money. Results, pics and stories are up at ht series.com....

http://www.htseries.com/?page=article&id=151

On a side note, it was still a lot of fun even though some tried to derail the event at the 11th hour. F.y.i. the coast guard told us they had no interest in our tourney this past weekend and suggested someone called just trying to stir the pot.. so the disgruntled person who tried calling them on us to stop the tourney... well,,, that's pathetic...

The coast guard, game and fish and city officials were all awesome to the HT series anglers and tour and we thank them for that. The gentleman in charge of the Orange event called to thank us for our offer to donate to their tournament but refused it. He stated, just having us offer and acknowledge their event was plenty. "the cup acted like we didn't even exist when they came to town, thank you for your consideration of what we are doing"... was his exact words..

So thank you anglers, officials, Hooters and Holiday in of Port Arthur, you all did a great job helping this tournament be a Headturning event. Due to your obvious acceptance of the format, tour and staff, we will be bringing a 3 tournament series to you next year with the top anglers making the championship in 2010.. Till next time, thank again Port A and Port Neches... HT


----------



## ~BUCKSHOT~

Brian Little the superstar!!!


----------



## RedXCross

Congrats, On a job well done Brian and partner!


----------



## Swamp Root

It was a fun tournament, and we had a great time! Thanks for coming Pat and we hope to see a series come to texas. Next time hopefully we can market it a little more and get the word out to more anglers. Good luck in LA.


----------



## DSilva

Looks like everyone had a great time. The next event "I WILL" be there! If you are looking into more than one event in this area don't overlook Orange,TX. The City has a BIG public boat launch that could handle a large event. Cabelas held one of their trout events here not to long ago and the turnout was good. Good Luck in LA this weekend!!


----------



## Swamp Root

DSilva,
I saw you coming out of Bessie Heights sat. after noon way in the back... did y'all do any good?


----------



## Texxan1

Congrats to Brian and all that participated..

Next year, things will be different!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DSilva

Swamp Root said:


> DSilva,
> I saw you coming out of Bessie Heights sat. after noon way in the back... did y'all do any good?


There was alot of traffic back there Saturday and the fish were few and far between.


----------



## bslittle79

Thanks for the kind words, and thanks to HT3 for coming to Southeast Texas. 

I can't take all the credit since it was a team effort. 

Thanks to Joe for signing me up as the "Pro" at the captain's meeting while I was at a wedding. Maybe I'll get my own line of sunglasses like Bill Dance. haha

SwampRoot - glad to put a face to the name.


----------



## Swamp Root

bslittle79 said:


> Thanks for the kind words, and thanks to HT3 for coming to Southeast Texas.
> 
> I can't take all the credit since it was a team effort.
> 
> Thanks to Joe for signing me up as the "Pro" at the captain's meeting while I was at a wedding. Maybe I'll get my own line of sunglasses like Bill Dance. haha
> 
> SwampRoot - glad to put a face to the name.


Congrats Brian! Lets get together and catch some fish sometime... I been on some GREAT trout lately. Just PM me some info and we will hook up.


----------



## redmerc

Not only did he sign you up as the Pro but wasn't it also your boat? that's why we say pro/boater.... boater/nonboater format.. more so than pro/am ....  Thanks guys again for coming and fishing... we'll be doing 3 events in the series next season... none closer to lake charles as we will use that for our championship.. 

something like 1 event in Port A, 1 event in galveston and then back to Port A.. top 50% go to championship and fish against those from the alabama and louisiana divisions... No division will be any closer to lake charles than port A... That way lake charles is kinda a central location to all groups of anglers..  Take care guys, it was a blast meeting ya'll...


----------



## bslittle79

redmerc,

I was just busting Joe's chain, I like your format and look forward to next year.


----------



## redmerc

Oh no bro, I wasn't offended at all... I was just pointing out it's more of a boater/nonboater than a pro/am cause all you guys can flat fish.. there was only 1 or 2 real ams this past weekend.... fishing their first event ever!  Congrats again buddy...


----------



## Swamp Root

Hey now, just because I only weighed in one fish per day, doesn't mean I'm an amateur, I was just confused haha... j/k! It would have helped if my partner would have put some fish in the boat though lol. It was really tough to swallow having to weigh in one fish Saturday after the amount of fish we caught! Sunday was a different story... we only caught one keeper all day!

Pat do you have any tenative dates for the series next year, and are you going to try Port Neches Park again, or another venue?...By the way, what was the whole deal with the coast guard? I never heard anything about it till you posted something?


----------



## redmerc

I will answer from bottom up... someone tried getting the event cancelled by calling the coast guard on us. Childish, the coast guard was very cool and only called us because they have to investigate once someone calls.... to quote the officier.. "someone probably knows someone that works for us and is trying to get them to rattle your cage".... etc... 

Yeah I could tell your partner didn't want anything to do with that stage and mic...  

The dates will work around our louisiana trips as I cannot come all the way from florida exclusively for texas.. too far.. so louisiana will work as my launch point/base...

So lets say we have a pros choice event here in la. the 2nd week in april (just for example) then the 3rd week in april we'll be in Port A. Texas will always follow a louisiana event.... 3 tournaments for each division.. Louisiana, Texas and Mississippi or something like that and then a championship at years' end...

Port Neches Park
Galveston
Port Neches Park

that is the tentative set up... no further south and no closer to lake charles... this way we save lake charles for championship... but like i said.. tentative at best.... may come back in the fall for a 2nd open...  We will be back in louisiana in late september.. early oct may be another open... we'll have to see the response..


----------



## Swamp Root

Good deal Pat, I am really looking forward to seeing y'all back in town. I am currently looking to aquire a couple sponsors for next year, and possibly a new boat, so I will be set up (hopefully). Keep in touch as far as dates and we may be able to get some radio air time to promote the series.


----------



## DSilva

A late September or early October would be cool. Give us something to do between early teal and duck season..:spineyes:


----------



## Swamp Root

DSilva said:


> A late September or early October would be cool. Give us something to do between early teal and duck season..:spineyes:


Don't make my wife go through that, she is due to have our baby boy on Oct. 12 HAHA LOL... she would be p###@@... oh well she'll get over it! Bring it on!


----------



## ~BUCKSHOT~

Early october would be good, it will not be nearly as hot then!! I might even have my boat by then and Brian can be the amatuer!!! LOL


----------



## redmerc

non boater!  hehehehehehehehe

or you could introduce a newbie to the sport and brian could do the same and you 2 guys could still fish the same fish and take 1st and 2nd in both pro/boater - am/non boater divisions.

We are trying to introduce new guys to the sport and while there is nothing wrong with it, when 2 "studs" team up to fish... That really defeats the purpose... bring your boss or bring your wife (jeremy that would be funny) or perhaps a potential sponsor... Fish as the "pro" / boater and bring a true am, introduce them to the sport and help the sport grow.

You guys have plenty of team tourneys to fish, use this one for what it is meant... or don't, it's your choice because you are... the pro... get it?  pros' choice.... 

speaking of hunting, what are the dates to stay off of that time of year...


----------



## Swamp Root

Teal Season is Sept. 12-27
Deer Bow Season is Oct. 3-Nov. 6
Gun Season is Nov. 7 - Jan.3
Duck Season is Oct 31- Jan whenever... not sure yet...(too lazy to look it up)


----------



## redmerc

so from sept 12 till Jan 3 without a break... hmmm wonder where we'll slip a tourney in there...  guess we'll just have to depend on fisherman and not fisherman/hunters...


----------



## redmerc

catching on in Louisiana.. In our 3rd event we now have our largest sign up yet.. with 3 days to go... 47 anglers.... first place at this point would be approx 3500 for boater and 2000 non boater... that's on 28 boats or like stated above 47 or so anglers... can't wait till the next texas event, I know it will be that good or better.....


----------



## Capt. Juarez

*Congrats*

Your on fire 2 out of 3 redfish tourneys on our end of the state....


----------



## Capt. Juarez

*Gritter?*

Is Gritter still helping with your tourney?


----------



## redmerc

Gritter is fishing with us this weekend in Delacroix, La. He is always a big help to our tour and we are fortunate to have his wisdom and input....  If you don't believe me,,, ask him....


----------



## redmerc

46 today in Delacroix... http://www.htseries.com/?page=attachmenttrail&id=71&file=file1


----------



## ~BUCKSHOT~

Glad to hear about thre turnout, now if we can do that over here!!!


----------

